# Coyote Hunting



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I was asked a question and can not find the answer to it. 

Being you can deer hunt with a crossbow. You can hunt Coyotes from an elevated platform. Is it legal to hunt shoot coyotes from the tree stand during Fire Arms Season for Deer with a Crossbow.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

In zones 1 and 2 nope. Coyotes are closed there during the firearm season.

My guess would be no in zone 3 A crossbow has not been legalized for small game. But that is my guess for Zone 3.

Skinner


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I would say no because I can't find where it is listed as a method of take for coyotes. I would ask in the law forum for Jwicklund to let you know.

Griff


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I would say it "is" legal as long as you have a small game license in your possesion and you shoot it with whatever you are hunting deer with. I wouldn't hesitate a second with a cross bow from a deer stant if a Coyote came in. I have shot at many while hunting deer. All the hunting manual says is that you cannot shoot one with a .22, 223, 22-250 (rifle) and such during deer season in zones 1 and 2, not sure about 3 but wouldn't think it a problem since rifles are legal hunting hardware anyhow. 
Son, if you are legal in every aspect while hunting deer, with deer licence, small game licence and in your tree stand, HAVE AT IT!


----------

